# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche FA Pour un lapin bélier

## Kenou 29

Bonjour, 
Je recherche une FA pour mon lapin bélier nain angora dun an et demie. Stérilisé.

----------


## olivia42

bonjour 

vous recherchez un FA définitif ou provisoire ?
qu'elle département ?ville ?

----------


## Ophmax

Bonjour,
Vous habitez dans quelle région ? Moi je suis sur Nantes et je peux prendre votre lapin en famille d accueil.

----------


## capucine7

Bonjour
Je suis en RP, j'ai 2 mamies env 9 ans, ma vie, si besoin..'
Merci

----------


## olivia42

bonjour 

Kenou29 ne sais pas reconnecté depuis le 27/08/2019 ont n'ai le 15/12/2019 
avez-vous trouvé une solution kenou29 pour votre petit lapin ????????

----------

